# Researchers Find 43-ft Snake Fossil: Heavy As VW Bug!



## News Bot (Apr 29, 2009)

*Published:* 29-Apr-09 01:00 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Pets & Animals

Researchers excavating a coal mine in South America found the fossilized remains of the mother of all snakes, a nightmarish tropical behemoth as long as a school bus and as heavy as a Volkswagen Beetle. 









*Read More...*


----------



## prettyinmetal (Apr 29, 2009)

holy ******* balls! thats one giant snake my happy campers!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 29, 2009)

"_Titanoboa_ was probably the largest non-marine creature living on Earth during that period". I think I'd need a bigger enclosure.........


----------



## euphorion (Apr 29, 2009)

holy moly, that is SO cool.


----------



## mark83 (Apr 29, 2009)

can you get one on class 2?


----------



## LauraM (Apr 29, 2009)

thats alot of belts


----------



## longte (Apr 29, 2009)

*Just a baby*

In 2004 in Java a reticulated python 49ft long was on display
It was caught the year before
Should find videos etc on utube or similar


----------



## kidsheart (May 9, 2009)

that was a complete hoax. it ended up being well under 30 ft from memory. the longest one on record i think is 32ft or something around that. nowhere near 40 foot anyway, not to mention 50. haha


----------

